# 6th St newb



## Fangbonj (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello all. A friend and I are going to try our luck on the grand for the first time. Any do's/Don'ts down there? Spots We should stay away from? Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Be sure not to step in the center run which extends down from the ice breaker about 2/3 of the way to the overpass. Also stay out of the Quarry hole along the east wall and don't get too close to the dam although you can wade across the gravel bar that extends out from the ladder to fish the boils.

All the usual baits will take fish at 6th st. It's a good place to learn and experiment. Remember that the person standing downstream casts first and try not to drift too close to a fish on. 

When you hook a fish make sure you communicate to people around you what your fish is doing so they can avoid it with their drifts. Good luck!


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I like to park on the west side and make my way east.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

watch the other anglers. you will notice spots they don't fish. there is a reason.

enter the river from the fish ladder side. walk down the boat launch and walk on a 45 degree angle towards the second large pipe on the far side. when it starts to get deep you are in the sweet spot. 

this river is full of danger but is easily fished. pay attention to what the others are doing and you will be fine.

if you find yourself in water over your head, go down river and it will get shallow.

my one spoon feed for the year.


----------



## bauerj8 (Jan 20, 2010)

tannhd said:


> I like to park on the west side and make my way east.


 
So do you go fishing when you make your way east?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Entering from the West side is safer than entering from the East.


----------



## Fangbonj (Apr 28, 2010)

no lead said:


> my one spoon feed for the year.


Haha and I appreciate it. Not trying to go out there and look like an idiot.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

you will look just like all of the rest.


----------



## sbekovic (Oct 13, 2011)

I've heard a lot about this deep quarry. How far out is it from the east entrance at the dam and how far back is it from the dam? Also, is there any parking on the west end near the fish ladder?

I'm new to the Grand as well. The only thing I know is that there is parking at the 6th street park.

What are the hot baits right now? I plan on drifting egg sacks right below the dam.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I recommend that you wear cleated sandals on your waders, if you don't have cleats in your boots. It makes a difference, and carbide cleats are MUCH better than felt soles. If the water seems too high to wade safely, DON'T WADE. If nobody else is wading, DON'T WADE. People die there on a regular basis. But lots of people have lots of fun there, too. The people who die make careless mistakes, for the most part.


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

I forgot to mention the cleats and a wading stick are a must to help keep you dry at 6th St and keep you out there in a little bit higher water than the rest. 

And yeah drifting bags below the dam is a good strategy to get you started down there and you can adjust based on observing what's working for other people.
Oh yeah and a net that clips to the back of your vest will help you land your fish quickly enough that you can decide whether it will live or die. There's no brush for the vest to catch on and really nowhere to beach 'em once you get out there. Always good to be able to make that call instead of struggling to revive them if that's what you're into I can kill your fish tomorrow and thank you. Good luck!




Fishndude said:


> I recommend that you wear cleated sandals on your waders, if you don't have cleats in your boots. It makes a difference, and carbide cleats are MUCH better than felt soles. If the water seems too high to wade safely, DON'T WADE. If nobody else is wading, DON'T WADE. People die there on a regular basis. But lots of people have lots of fun there, too. The people who die make careless mistakes, for the most part.


----------



## Orbit Express (May 12, 2008)

I'll be visiting the area mid-week and would also like to try the Grand. Can one still fish from shore and have luck?


----------



## FISHON_JOHN (Jan 26, 2009)

Fangbonj said:


> Hello all. A friend and I are going to try our luck on the grand for the first time. Any do's/Don'ts down there? Spots We should stay away from? Any help would be great. Thanks.


A wadding stick is a good thing to bring on this river, lots of rocks and stuff to trip over. Felts or cleats on your boots also help. Just make sure you take your time, if you get in a hurry you will trip over a big rock and go swimming.
Good Luck and be safe.
Fish On!


----------



## tunglnguyen (Jan 18, 2011)

Can someone tell me if water levels at 6th street are safe again? Looking to go there this weekend.


----------



## SteelieSpin (Jun 18, 2010)

The waters levels are still pretty high for wading, but I fished there Sunday afternoon and was able to wade out to the center run when it was running at about 5100cfs. There was even a guy indy fishing in the boils. 

As has been said before, this site is extremely useful:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?04119000

Once it gets over 4200 cfs I tend to not even try to cross the center run and just stick to spots on the west side of the river.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I ate it really bad there twice yesterday lol. Was soaked, and ruined my cigs.


----------



## tunglnguyen (Jan 18, 2011)

SteelieSpin said:


> The waters levels are still pretty high for wading, but I fished there Sunday afternoon and was able to wade out to the center run when it was running at about 5100cfs. There was even a guy indy fishing in the boils.
> 
> As has been said before, this site is extremely useful:
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?04119000
> ...


I keep an eye on this website, but wanted some first hand reports. Thank you.


----------



## born2fish (Aug 1, 2005)

As it has already been said the USGS site is key. I personally won't go out in anything over 4300 cfs. Check the site and if it is over 4300 you are stuck fsihing the center run only and maybe the bridge hole from the east side.

As a first timer, don't even think about going until it drops below 3500. trying to learn the river in higher water levels is not fun and may very well end up scaring you away for good.

IMO the best time to learn is in the winter when everything has frozen up and the water levels typically drop to 2000-2500 and are often gin clear. Those are not the idea fishing conditions but you can easily see the bottom and learn your way around.

For some perspective I'm 6'0" and 225. My wife is 5'6 and 125. She will fish anything up to 3100.

In addition to the wading staffs and other suggestions made above. Everybody fishing at 6th street should do so in a float coat. They are not that expensive and look like a regular winter coat with the added advantage of being a personal floatation device. I personally won't take anyone new fishing there without them wearing some type of PFD. The reports of people "dying there regularly" or "all the time" are extremely exagerated but it can still be a dangerous place to fish.

Finally do a search of this site for 6th street maps. I know I have seen a pretty acurate map post before that shows the deeper areas between the dam and first bridge (AKA center run, bridge hole, top and bottom of the quarry hole)


----------



## Pappy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello all;

How is the wading downstream from there? I see guys fishing at the Fulton St bridge all the time. How is the river access there?

Pappy


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

poor.


----------

